
Yahoo Maps APIs Service Closure Announcement - revorad
http://developer.yahoo.com/blogs/ydn/posts/2011/06/yahoo-maps-apis-service-closure-announcement-new-maps-offerings-coming-soon/
======
jmathai
_In order to focus on our core strengths and deliver new innovations._

I wish they'd let someone know what those are.

------
necenzurat
well back to google maps then

